# Elder Scrolls VI is coming!



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2018)

No real details as yet - just a *very* short teaser trailer showcase at E3 last night:






EDIT: There's a lot of speculation about the setting for The Elder Scrolls VI, but a favourite at the moment - based on the screenshot - is that we could be visiting High Rock, home of the Bretons, which was also featured in part in the very first Elder Scrolls game, _Daggerfell_.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 11, 2018)

Very short indeed!

I was just reading that it might not even be available until the next generation of consoles, so maybe not out until 2024! I hope it’s a bit sooner than that. But still, good to finally see a trailer for it, even if it basically tells us nothing 

Also intrigued by Fallout 76 and that it’s apparently going to be online RPG survival.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2018)

There's a lot of speculation about the setting for The Elder Scrolls VI, but a favourite at the moment - based on the screenshot - is that we could be visiting High Rock, home of the Bretons, which was also featured in part in the very first Elder Scrolls game, _Daggerfell_.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 12, 2018)

I hope we can play as wrinkle-free Bretons 

People are suggesting, as you say, High Rock or maybe Hammerfell. High Rock does seem likely. Which is interesting as Valenwood (wood elves' province) was speculated about a lot before the trailer was seen.

I suspect it'll be a 2020-21 release for current consoles, then there'll be an edition with all DLC remastered for the PS5 and Xbox Random Number. Whilst very interested, I do wonder how it'll stack up against the likes of The Witcher 3. 

Also be interesting to see how modding is handled on the PS4 (assuming it's released for current consoles).


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 12, 2018)

This is an interesting mod and it appears they are working on the other lands too.
Beyond Skyrim - Bruma


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 12, 2018)

Good to see, but it's not really a secret! And as HF says, could be a long while before the first buggy release gets out.

Trouble with the really adventurous mods is that their timescales to completion can be as long as Bethesdas, so by the time they get close, a new engine appears and all that hard work gets abandoned or ignored. I remember there was a huge project, back late 2000s to use the Oblivion engine to recreate Morrowind and other parts of Cryodiil...think that got abandoned.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 12, 2018)

I saw a video about the beyond skyrim project and it stated that the oblivion Morrowind mod was still thriving. People just love these games despite their age.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 12, 2018)

Vladd67 said:


> I saw a video about the beyond skyrim project and it stated that the oblivion Morrowind mod was still thriving. People just love these games despite their age.


Didn't get the jist that morroblivion was doing well from other sources: buggy, incomplete and other issues such as a lot of the modders ditching it to go and do skywind. Which was a whole new ball game. (Morroblivion just tried to recreate Morrowind - why not just play Morrowind itself? Skywind I believe is trying to build it all from scratch - missions, npcs etc.)

Anyway not for me....still to actually finish Skyrim after about 6 years. (I did 100% the basic Oblivion  game.)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 12, 2018)

I've posted about some of the Skyrim mods I'm testing here: Skyrim MODs and DLC

My experience of Skyrim Bruma is limited to only a few hours and I've experience no problems, though my wife says she's encountered a few bugs. Even still, the amount of detail is astonishing.


----------



## The Big Peat (Jun 12, 2018)

I believe the expression I want here has something to do with the whites of their eyes.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 12, 2018)

Returning to where it might be, I think High Rock's a wee bit too small, maybe they'll also add in Hammerfell???

Anyway, the next big single person game to come from them is _Starfield, _which may be _only_ as little as two years away . Seen next to nothing on what they might entail, but some sort of RPG in space gets a thumbs up from me.  

Although I don't think I've got enough time to complete Fall Out 4 in the next few years to get into another big franchise from them!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 12, 2018)

There's plenty of scope for it to be High Rock and simply at a more realistic scale than Skyrim.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah, I would gladly take a smaller setting if it meant more depth particularly in terms of NPC interaction and more _real_ choice in quests.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 13, 2018)

Agree with that entirely. I'm hopeful they retain settlement building (but tone down the number of sites from Fallout 4). It'd be great building your own castles. Plus, the companions in Fallout 4 had a lot more depth than those of Skyrim. 

However, both those game lacked many real choices. And some they did have (destroying the Dark Brotherhood) were effectively hidden so people didn't even know they existed.


----------



## prinzessinleia1995 (Aug 6, 2018)

The Mod Community will explode, if they would let you build a custom castle!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 6, 2018)

I just hope the PS5 players get the same mods available as the Xbox Random Number players.

Mind you, I'll probably hold off on buying a new console. The PS4 Pro and Xbox One S (think that's the name) have really put me off.


----------



## oganalp (Aug 17, 2018)

Although I love TES since the very beginning, I want to see a more immersive world that is free of the game engine limitations. Oblivion's last "battle" with 12 Daedra invading Cyrodiil and the epic "civil war" of Skyrim as 8vs8 are two good examples of that said limitation. There are tons of other stuff that I would like to see changed, improved, etc. But the fact that I spent over 500 hours in Skyrim doesn't change.

Same goes for Daggerfall, Morrowind, and Oblivion. TES Online, I played for a while, and I own all the packs, but there is something wrong with that game about immersion.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Aug 21, 2018)

Hopefully it will be designed from the ground up for VR this time.


----------



## Blake00 (Sep 15, 2018)

So insanely excited about this!!! I just hope this one is being built for next gen consoles as I'm so sick of the PC releases coming out using old tech due to them wanting out of date console compatibility.


----------

